# Roubaix Weight Comparison- SL2 S-Works v. SL3 Pro



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Anyone have a pulse on the weight difference between a 2010 S-Works Roubaix SL2 and a 2011 Roubaix SL3 Pro frame?


----------

